# Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller Backup?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm thinking about adding this pH controller to my current setup. Does this unit have a battery backup to keep the pH settings if there is a power surge or loss?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I believe it does, but I couldn't get the thing open (without breaking a nail ;-) ) to tell you what size it is.

Forgot, if you're talking about losing the settings on the controller, it's just a manual dial, so you wouldn't lose them with a power outage.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, thanks Jan. The one I've seen in person was a digital readout so perhaps it was the next model up.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Aaron, the readout is digital but the actual setting for where the CO2 comes on is a manual dial. When the probe senses a pH lower (as displayed on the digital monitor) than the knob is set at, then power is applied to the plug your solenoid plugs into and the CO2 turns on. In the event of a power outage, the solenoid is automatically off. A power outage would not affect you CO2 in a detrimental way.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It has a digital readout, but the setting adjustment is made with a little rotary dial. When the power goes out power is cut off to the LCD readout and the outlet on the controller that the solenoid is plugged into.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, thanks guys. Dennis, my concern was not when the power was out, but rather when it came back on and the solenoid opened back up again. Now to find the best price and start saving.


----------



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

I have the Milwaukee ph controller, and selonoid and they work great. The solinoid is "normally open" meaning that when power is applied the solinoid opens, and co2 flows, the dial that they speak of is a manual setting, and when you set it for instance 6.8(ph) if the ph drops below this it turns off the power supply to the solinoid and it turns off.

There is no backup power supply for this, if you take the little cover off the back that you speak of all you'll see are wires, besides in the instance that the power is off no co2 is flowing and the same for everything else associated with power.

I have my ph controller (solinoid controller part) plugged into the power strip that controlls the lights, and when I turn the lights off and viola no more co2.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

JerryB said:


> There is no backup power supply for this, if you take the little cover off the back that you speak of all you'll see are wires


I'm glad I didn't break my nail to find that out then..... ;-)


----------

